# A good tool for killing rats!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

One afternoon last winter, I had just finished my new shooter,as a rat appeared in my garden,about 7 meters distance.I raised shooter without hesitation, then this poor rat suffered misfortune~


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! The shot and the shooter 

Just read Ghost's review on your pouch dies, would you kindly message me with prices?


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I love this one. So do you just roll up the ends of your band and stuff them in?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Since the original post contains photos of dead animals, I have moved this thread down to the hunting section.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

PorkChopSling said:


> Nice! The shot and the shooter
> Just read Ghost's review on your pouch dies, would you kindly message me with prices?


 I would like to know this also.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! The shot and the shooter
> ...


Same here..


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Ugly rat, very beautiful shooter. Thank you for sharing, GZK.


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Absolutely love your work


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I really dig your stuff. 
I am interested in pricing and shipping to the US on one of your slingshots. If you could message me some info that would be great.

Matt


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting,I hate rats!

Very nice slingshot!










I made this one ( similar ) a couple years ago although not as nice as yours.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

GZK-CHINA said:


> Marnix said:
> 
> 
> > Same here..
> ...


 I am excited about getting a die. I think a lot of us are.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please use "For Sale by individuals" or PM for exchanging information about selling items.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot end a vary beautify crafted slingshot


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

cool!


----------

